# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Invisible installation of works on paper

## cattnel

Hi all,

I'm installing a piece comprised of about 100 overlapping small prints (~4" x 6") on rag paper.  In studio installations blue tape has allowed the piece to remain flexible to the space (i.e. not committing to an armature shape underneath), but I'm sure the blue tape circles will fail in this humid environment over the course of an exhibition.  Does anyone have experience with a similarly invisible & flat mounting system for a large volume of small prints that will last a month?  A stronger tape or velcro system?  


Muchas gracias.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Sorry not an installation of a large volume of small prints, we installed a small volume of large prints by Artemio Rodriguez. It was comprised of 9 overlapping prints on paper, each print was about 3' x 4', total size about 8' x 12'. There were small (mylar?) tabs attached to the backs in more of a permanent fashion IIRC, which then small velcro circles were attached for installation onto the wall. Hanging tabs allow for various adhering options, and it's possible to mount tabs via a reversible adhesive, maybe check with a conservator on what options could work for you.

----------


## cattnel

Thank you Paul, that mylar backing + velcro seems like a great solution.

----------

